

"Hacking" Agreements To Find Hidden Messages - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/backmasking-forensics-uncovering-hidden-messages-in-agreements/

======
pavel_lishin
Ever since a high school teacher busted me for starting an end-of-term paper
only three days prior, I've always copied the final copies of any documents
I've had to submit anywhere into a clean document created the morning the
submission was due. I'm glad that the habit I learned still has value past
high school & college.

